# Renewable Rings



## Hakchuma (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello,

I found this the other day and thought it was a great Idea as I will be getting married soon and I would love to wood turn my own ring. Do you know of any other places that sells these ring casings online? The price on the website seems to be a bit steep for what it is.

http://www.renewablerings.com/gallery.html


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Forum member Eric Goertz aka The Bangle Guy sells the metal kits for bangles and rings and also the wood. He has some very nice pieces.

http://www.bangleguy.com/RIng_Supplies.html


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> Forum member Eric Goertz aka The Bangle Guy sells the metal kits for bangles and rings and also the wood. He has some very nice pieces.
> 
> http://www.bangleguy.com/RIng_Supplies.html


Plus Eric is a really great person to deal with. When I had an urgent need for a particular piece of wood, he got it to me right away in time for me to meet the sudden deadline.


----------



## Hakchuma (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thank you very much! This is exactly what I was hoping for!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

The copyright on that site is 2013. I think BangleGuy's idea has been hijacked!

I too have dealt with Eric quite a bit the last couple years and will agree, he is an excellent guy to work with. I buy all my bangle supplies from him.:thumbsup:


----------

